# Need recommendation for an endurance bike



## Igor1080 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm new to road bikes. Coming from a Specialized Crosstrail which I ride, a good amount, 30 miles or so, 3-4 days a week. I'm looking into purchasing a road bike, preferably with a relaxed geometry. 

I've tested out a couple of bikes so far including the Cannondale Synapse 6 Carbon Apex, Trek 1.5, Specialized Allez Sport, and the Secteur Sport.

So far the Secteur sport was noticeably MUCH more comfortable than the others. I'm not interested in that model but more so, the Secteur Elite because of the upgraded components and the addition of Zertz seat stays. But I'm wondering if it's worth spending so much money on a bike that has tiagra STI shifters at a $1200+ price point?

Please let me know whether I should either get the Secteur Elite or something else within the $1000-$1400 price range.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

You're looking for an endurance bike for a reason, I assume, and you've found the one that's most comfortable out of several that you tried. Don't sweat over Tiagra vs 105 vs Apex. There is absolutely nothing wrong with Tiagra components. They're every bit as good as 105 was just a short time in the past. IMO the jump between Sora and Tiagra is bigger than that between Tiagra and 105, now that Tiagra has gone to 10 speeds. The going rate for name brand bikes with Tiagra groups now, at the LBS, is $1000 to $1200. Also bear in mind that MSRP isn't usually the "out the door" price. There are plenty of Specialized dealers around. You know what frame and size you need, shop around for the best deal.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

Buy the bike that fits and functions for you the best. I've done 100mi rides on my SLR01 and that would be considered a 'race' bike. It fits really well and I have no issues with sore shoulders, knees, neck, etc.. I would reccomend not limiting yourself to manufacturer described endurance bikes. You might find some of the racier geometries more suiting to your body. Just because a frame has a taller head tube and 'zertz' put into the seat stays doesn't mean it's more comfortable than another, it's all subjective.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

+1 to mpre53's comments. The new Tiagra group is (IMO) on a par with my '08 5600 105 group that I've ridden ~6k miles annually, so (to me) specing a $1,200 bike with it represents a great value. 

But more importantly, your chosen bike has to suite your intended purposes and fit well, and you seem to have both of those covered.

Honestly, beyond considering branching out a little and test riding a few other brands/models, I wouldn't hesitate on the price/ specs of the Secteur.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Since you've hopped on a few other bikes, I'd say you've done your due diligence. Get the Secteur, be happy. 

FWIW, I think Zertz seat stay inserts are a gimmick and I'm a Shimano (as opposed to SRAM) fan. So within a model line, having Shimano Tiagra or better would be a plus for me, and I wouldn't care one way or the other about the inserts.


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll vote for the Secteur as I have a Secteur Elite Apex. MIne is a 2011 model and is thus missing the zertz in the seatstays as it has a full aluminum rear triangle. If I had known I was going to get into cycling this much though, I would have dropped the additional coin on a Roubaix equipped with SRAM. Now I'm in this limbo of wanting a bike with a full carbon frame after riding one a couple times, and not willing to spend the money on an upgrade. 

You might want to try the Felt Z series as you can step up to the z6 for about $16-1700 as it keeps the Tiagra loadout on a full carbon frame. The geometries between the Felt Zs and the Specialized Secteur/Roubaix are similar.

I'd choose SRAM Apex over Tiagra or 105 as I feel its a better drivetrain system than either of the Shinamo systems but that's personal preference.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I just rode coast to coast starting in San Diego & ending in Delaware. I have 3 bikes, a '94 steel DeRosa that I bought new, a Specialized S Works Roubiax, and a Giant Defy Advanced. I took the Giant on the trip because it's the most comfy.


----------



## Igor1080 (Jun 3, 2012)

I just made my life more complicated. I test rode the Roubaix Compact, the base model. Which made the decision that much more difficult.

Now the LBS told me I could have the Roubaix for $1600....So now I'm thinking should I go for the carbon bike or stick with the Secteur Elite, really the biggest difference is the carbon. The groupset is the same Shimano Tiagra STI 10 speed.

What do you all think?


----------



## Defy (Apr 22, 2012)

Definitely carbon. No question about it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Igor1080 said:


> I just made my life more complicated. I test rode the Roubaix Compact, the base model. Which made the decision that much more difficult.
> 
> Now the LBS told me I could have the Roubaix for $1600....So now I'm thinking should I go for the carbon bike or stick with the Secteur Elite, really the biggest difference is the carbon. The groupset is the same Shimano Tiagra STI 10 speed.
> 
> What do you all think?


Before making a final decision, my advice is to go back to the shop preferably wearing cycling attire (or at least something comfortable to ride in), have the shop fit you to both bikes (if needed) and equalize the tire pressures. Once done, head out on the roads for back to back test rides. Stay out for awhile, traversing smooth sections of roadway, less than smooth... in other words, put the bikes through their paces. 

Since the geo of the bikes is the same, fit and handling will be as well, so focus on ride quality. If you find yourself trying too hard to discern a difference, save the money and go with the Secteur. If you honestly feel the Roubaix is smoother and can afford the $400, then your decision is made.


----------



## jvilla (Jun 9, 2012)

NEW BIKE HELP!

I am a newbie just getting into cycling. My LBS has recommended a BikeHard silhouette. Does anyone have any experience with this brand? I have looked around on the web, and can't seem to find any reviews. Any input would be greatly appreciated before I shell out 3k on a new hobby

Thanks in advance,

Jack


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I assume that's a brand name of a bike. I've never heard of it. If it were me I'd stick to a better known brand name like Giant, Specialized, Felt, Jamis, Fuji, Trek, to name just a few.


----------



## genux (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi, Igor1080

I was in a similar situation as you a week ago. I spent several days road-testing the following:
- Trek 1.5
- Trek 2.1 Apex
- Specialized Secteur Comp Apex
- Cannondale Synapse 5 105
- Fuji Newest 1.0
- Specialized Roubaix Apex (just for the heck of it)
- Schwinn Paramount 7 (LBS had a 2011 model for 50% its previous price)

Ultimately, I went with the Secteur Comp which I just took possession of today. The Cannondale Synapse 5 was a *very* close second. I spent the better part of a day trying to compare rides side-by-side, on as similar a terrain as possible. The Specialized had a couple of things going for it:
1. I loved the LBS that carried it: Knowledgeable staff, awesome service and customer treatment
2. The "fit" of the bike's geometry was just right for me
3. It could take on rear racks, which sadly the Cannondale could not

It was also the most expensive of the lot (excluding the Roubaix, which I just wanted to try to see what full carbon felt like). The Cannondale Synapse 5 was about $200 cheaper and had better (?) components (all Shimano 105), and the fit was also decent, though.

I'm very happy with my new bike. I put in about 10 miles today just to learn a couple of new things: drop bars and clipless pedals. Fortunately, I haven't fallen (yet?), so that's a good sign.

Good luck with your search! I don't know what you consider important, but the top 2 on my list were getting a good fit and making sure to find a supportive/friendly LBS.


----------



## Igor1080 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you all. I ended up going with the Roubaix Compact. I got a pretty good deal, so I decided to go for it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Igor1080 said:


> Thank you all. I ended up going with the Roubaix Compact. I got a pretty good deal, so I decided to go for it.


Nice! Congrats on the new bike!

Post pics when you get a chance...


----------



## silverback843 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have 2 endurnace bike, Felt z series and a colnago clx. Both incredible and totally comfortable for a 51 yr old frame


----------

